# 4" Dust Collection Flex Hose



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a new mobile base bandsaw and want to hook it up to the dust collector. I plan on running 4" metal duct to nearby and then use some sort of flex. Home Despot has aluminum flex that doesn't look too rugged and 4" Flex Drain http://www.homedepot.com/p/FLEX-Drain-4-in-x-8-ft-Polypropylene-Solid-Pipe-54021/202745419. This looks pretty sturdy. 

Any pros or cons? I searched the forum for flex drain with no results.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You don't want either of them. The aluminum will likely collapse, and the flex drain will be very stiff. DC hose is easy to find, and the 4" is generally not that expensive. Searching for flex drain isn't the correct search, search for 4" flex hose, or 4" dust collection hose. Woodstock is a commonly available brand, though there are others. Some of it is clear, and that's usually a little more expensive. You'll find it in 10' and 20' lengths most often. You will also find that it may not fit, well, anything. DC fitting are often cobbled tgether from all sorts of stuff, but the HVAC fittings at the box store is always a good place to start.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ducbsa said:


> I got a new mobile base bandsaw and want to hook it up to the dust collector. I plan on running 4" metal duct to nearby and then use some sort of flex. Home Despot has aluminum flex that doesn't look too rugged and 4" Flex Drain http://www.homedepot.com/p/FLEX-Drain-4-in-x-8-ft-Polypropylene-Solid-Pipe-54021/202745419. This looks pretty sturdy.
> 
> Any pros or cons? I searched the forum for flex drain with no results.


Fred is correct. Stay away from the Big Box Stores (BBS) for dust collection hoses, connectors, etc. Here are some of my favorite places to get anything related to dust collection (in alphabetical order):

1. Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/)
2. Harbor Freight Sales (http://www.harborfreight.com/)
3. Rockler (http://www.rockler.com/)
4. Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com/)
5. Woodworkers Supply (http://woodworker.com/)

2 thru 5 have retail stores in my area (Portland, Oregon). All of them have web sites that you can purchase from.

Try using Google with the "_*dust collection flexible hose*_" search phrase.

If you are new to dust collection, please be advised that one manufacturers 4" connector does not always fit another manufacturer's 4" port. When I purchase dust collection fittings locally, I always take the connector with me, that I am trying to fit. This way I can make sure that it fits before purchasing it.

Online, I usually try to purchase all my dust collection parts from the same supplier. That way they usually fit.

Eric


----------



## overzeetop (Aug 12, 2014)

The Flex-drain Solid drainage hose works just fine, BTW. I'm using it with a 1.5HP Delta DC and a portable table saw with a wye to bottom collection (4") and blade shroud (2"). I'm certain that it's not nearly as good as a 4" smooth interior "true" dust collection hose, both due to the ridges as well as the smaller net interior diameter (closer to 3" than 4"). It seems to work perfectly well in the short configuration I have (~5-6'). 

And for about $1/ft it certainly beats the pants off of $4+/ft for normal spiral hose, and it's cheaper than (what looks to be aerodynamically identical) http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021187/25938/Dust-Collection-Hose-Stay-Put-4-OD-x-36.aspx which clocks in at $8/ft!

If you want to pre-plumb a bunch of fittings, they even sell a 50' version for $24 (plus shipping, which wouldn't be trivial!). I haven't tried it, but I suspect a standard 4" no-hub pipe fitting like this (http://www.zoro.com/g/00166936/k-G2382177) might work, and I know that a full neoprene fitting like this (http://www.zoro.com/i/G1734302/?category=5773) will work because that's how I transitioned from 4" to 2" for the blade shroud.

Again, this is probably not the ideal flow product; it depends on if you've got less money and more air to spare in your system.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

overzeetop said:


> The Flex-drain Solid drainage hose works just fine, .......
> Again, this is probably not the ideal flow product; it depends on if you've got less money and more air to spare in your system.


I don't know your level of expertise with dust collection since you only have a single post here, but exhaustive studies by experts in the field , Bill Pentz for one, and real world situations have definitely shown the ribbed drain hose or any ribbed hose for that matter, is a performance killer. :yes:

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/ducting.cfm#ducting_resistance

Typically home DC units don't have adequate air flow and their specs are often exaggerated, so any restriction further hamper the collection of fine dust, larger chips and shavings are not as critical.

Finally, from the Bill Pentz site:
*"Flex Hose & Hose Clamps* The internal ridges on rough or poorly made flex hose can create as much as nine times more resistance than smooth walled pipe of the same diameter. Even good smooth walled flex will increase resistance three or more times over straight duct. This resistance kills airflow, so when you use flex hose, always use minimum lengths and only use flex hose with smooth interior walls to get the best possible airflow from your blower. Additionally, there are flex hoses available with plastic reinforcement ribs, but these plastic ribs provide poor crush resistance and make this type of hose generate so much static electricity that it is not permitted in commercial shops subject to fire marshal inspections. Finding 6" smooth walled flex hose with metal reinforced ribs that can be grounded can be a price shock. Good flex hose costs considerably more than the bulk rough interior walled 4" stuff that many buy only to eventually learn that small diameter will not support the airflow required. I found Amazon.com, Wynn Environmental, and Northern Tool sell very good quality larger diameter smooth walled flex hose. Wynn continues to have the best pricing on hose if you buy 25' lengths. Lesser quality hose with rougher ribs can be purchased through Grizzly."


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

+ 1 on what Woodnthings posted. It will be a good investment to ditch all 4" ductwork and go to 5".


----------



## overzeetop (Aug 12, 2014)

I will say that my experience with dust collection is anecdotal only, but my reason for posting is that - for short runs to a simple bag collector - this manages to capture most of the dust coming off my two machines. I'm under no illusion that my Delta 850 DC produces the rated volume, or that I could have purchased a larger, more powerful model (though probably not for the $175 I paid), or that $100 in flex hose, properly chosen, would work better than the $16 I spent. 

Still, it works. And since nobody else posted that they had tried it, it seemed worth relating the experience.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I don't know your level of expertise with dust collection since you only have a single post here, but exhaustive studies by experts in the field , Bill Pentz for one, and real world situations have definitely shown the ribbed drain hose or any ribbed hose for that matter, is a performance killer. :yes:
> 
> "


For smaller shops where the DC is either portable or sitting right next to the tool being used - This is not so important as long as the DC is of proper size. 

The ribbed hoses are cheap, and easy to move around. These are advantages in some circumstances. I absolutely LOVE the portable DC's that we have in the shop. I can roll one right over next to the mess I made (or am making) and clean it right up. :yes:

Rigid ductwork is only really 'needed' when one has a HUGE DC that is connected to a bunch of tools sprinkled all around the shop.

I worry more about the microns of filtration and ease of servicing (cleaning out bags and such) than lost velocity with 'portable' DC systems.

Had to buy a sewing kit to 'maintain' the dustbags on our portable DC's. Those tend to mess up more than the hoses in my experience.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

OnealWoodworking said:


> For smaller shops where the DC is either portable or sitting right next to the tool being used - This is not so important as long as the DC is of proper size.
> 
> The ribbed hoses are cheap, and easy to move around. These are advantages in some circumstances. I absolutely LOVE the portable DC's that we have in the shop. I can roll one right over next to the mess I made (or am making) and clean it right up. :yes:
> 
> Rigid ductwork is only really 'needed' when one has a HUGE DC that is connected to a bunch of tools sprinkled all around the shop.


I agree. Move your DC-1100 to the equipment to keep the flexible hose short. 

When you are purchasing flexible hose, spend the extra money and make sure that the flexible hose is designed for dust collection.

When I am working with multiple tools (i.e. table saw, drill press, router table) at a time, I have all the tools in the middle of the shop with the dust collection hose in between them. This keeps the flexible hose short and the resistance low.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Home Depot does sell a dust collector hose but they don't stock it in their stores. It lists for 39 bucks for a 10' length. Harbor Freight sells a 10' hose for about 20 bucks.


----------

